# TOTW not agreeing with lab...help please



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

I know taste of the wild is a great food....can you give me a second and third choice of what is good or that you have had good luck with.

I have 3 dogs
4
13
12

No health issues

TOTW is making my one dog stools soft and a ton of it. for all my dogs it almost double the amount.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

How much do they weight, how much exercise are they getting and how much food are they getting? Also what food are you moving from?

A lot of times the soft/excess poop comes from unknowingly feeding too much!:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

First off, Welcome to the forum! Abi is right, usually soft serve poo is from overfeeding. But, if that isn't the case and you want to move to another grain free kibble then my favorite when i fed kibble was Acana grasslands, no issues for my super sensitive B.T. Hope you get it figured out and Good Luck!


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

He is about 60lbs feeding just under 2 cups 2x a day.

What other some other foods u all like?

Thanks


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm having great luck with Canine Caviar Chicken and Pearl Millet right now with my two dogs. It's very calorically dense so you don't need to feed a lot. It's a very simple ingredient list which is better suited for many dogs. 
Chicken And Pearl Millet Adult

I've fed Acana in the past which seemed to work well.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

tamfitness said:


> He is about 60lbs feeding just under 2 cups 2x a day.
> 
> What other some other foods u all like?
> 
> Thanks


I would be willing to bet that you are feeding too much. On their bag(which normally shows to feed to much anyways) it shows for a 

40 - 60lbs adult dog 2 1/3 - 3 cups per day and for a 60 - 80lbs adult dog 3 - 3 3/4 cups per day.
So with feeding nearly 4 cups your feeding even more then what the bag tells you to, which like I said, is generally even too much!:wink:

I would cut back to 2.5 cups per DAY and then go from there.


What food was he previously on?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

4 cups a day for a 60 lb dog? yeah, thats way too much, mine is 60 lbs and he only eats 2 cups a day total.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Overfeeding is almost certainly the cause. You are feeding double what you should. That combined with switching from a low quality food will cause diarrhea. 

You feed less of a high quality food than you do of a low.


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok..sorry just looked at the scooper....

I have been feeding 1.5 cups 2x a day
and he inhales it like he has never eaten before.

I use to feed solidgold...wolfking..or something like that...lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

try cutting back 1/2 cup and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently switched to Earthborn Primitive. I think Fromm is a good line. 

I'd also suggest cutting back. You can add organic canned pumpkin for loose stools. Maybe you can switch to another product that TOTW has, maybe to a lower protein or fat content. I prefer a grain free kibble. The feeding guidelines I think is a standard recommendation the manufacturers use for all brands. I was told not to go by their chart. Each dog is also different, what works for one dog, might not work for another. Good luck!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

tamfitness said:


> He is about 60lbs feeding just under 2 cups 2x a day.
> 
> What other some other foods u all like?
> 
> Thanks


Holy crap no wonder you are having issues!

My friend's 75lb Lab/Rhodie mix eats 2 cups total a day (1 cup at each meal), of Acana grain free every day.... Calorically Acana grain free is pretty close to TOTW, but I like Champion's sourcing/ingredients better.

I would absolutely choose Acana grain free or Orijen over TOTW. Just my opinion.


----------



## roseHI (Aug 29, 2011)

My Shiba Inu weighs about 29 pounds - I give him half a cup of TOTW (High Prairie) in the morning and afternoon - I add two tablespoons of diced steak or pot roast to each feeding (otherwise, he just sniffs and walks away) - he also gets one dried chicken-wrapped sweet potato stick and two Wet Noses sweet potato treats if he eats his breakfast - but there's never any consistency in his poop - someone also told me about adding canned pumpkin so I'll try that but anything else I should do?

I have heard a lot about Orijen (which they just recently became available in Hawaii) but I'm a little concerned that this would be too rich for my dog - any thoughts?


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok
Just called the vet

LAb is 60lbs 4 years old
Golden is 13 years old and 71 lbs
Lab mix is 12 years old 46lbs.....but has lost weight and not sure why....she was 51lbs in dec...they did blood work and nothing showed...all good.

how much food should I feed?

Thanks


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh and the Lab and Lab mix eat like they have never eaten before...literally they shovel it in...lol


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I use to feed my dogs TOTW and they absolutely loved it...gobbled it up like no other food and did a happy dance when it was dinner time. They were unable to tolerate Orijen, too rich. I am now on frozen premade and switching to raw.

Concerning how much to feed based on weight and age alone is not adequate info...also, depends on activity level and dogs just like people are individually different concerning appetite needs.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, here's just a suggestion (for a starting point)--
4 yr old lab at 60 lbs - start with 2 cups a day 
12 yr old Lab mix at 46 lbs - start with 1 1/2-1 3/4 cup a day 
13 yr old Golden at 71 lbs - start with 1 1/2 cup a day
If you feed twice a day (morning and late afternoon) you can also try feeding like 2/3rds for the morning and the other 1/3rd later to see if they really need the latter portion.
You will find as most do, that you will feed considerably less of TOTW ( depending on formula and activity level )
TOTW is a great kibble, and the most frequent problem is overfeeding and not transitioning long enough. 






QUOTE=tamfitness;115349]Ok
Just called the vet

LAb is 60lbs 4 years old
Golden is 13 years old and 71 lbs
Lab mix is 12 years old 46lbs.....but has lost weight and not sure why....she was 51lbs in dec...they did blood work and nothing showed...all good.

how much food should I feed?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------

